# Sketch of my DIY sand waterfall



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

Im going to attempt to make an underwater sand waterfall. I have made a sketch and i transfered it from paper to photoshop. Im going to make it out of plexiglass, then cover it in rock. this is the side view.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Should be interesting, keep us posted. I've never seen anything like this before.


----------

